# Wanting a new coyote gun. What should I get?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

As the thread title states I am looking into purchasing a gun for yotes. What would some of you expert hunters recommend for a rifle and scope for a guy who would like to keep the cost of both under $1,000. Closer to $500 would be even better! I really like the .223 caliber (though I will consider others) due to the lower cost and higher availability of ammo while still offering a potent predator round. A camo finish would be a plus so I do not have to worry about concealment when I am in the field trying to bust yotes but I suppose a dark finish of any kind would work.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This topic has come up alot. The 223 is an excellent choice ammo is pretty cheap and can be found anywhere and it is a deadly cartridge on all varmints. 
The remington 700 sps varminter is a good gun, top it off with a nikon scope and you should be under that $1000 or right close.
There are also good choices in Savage, Ruger, Winchester heck most gun makers now offer a reliable varmint rifle.
I would also recommend 22-250 and .243 win.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

This is my main yote gun, but in .22-250 and a Nikon on top.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/...e&cal=223&fin=All&sit=No+Sights&zipcode=84088

It's not as heavy as a varmint setup, but still a bit thicker in the barrel than a standard sporter type. Easier to shoot offhand than my heavy varmint guns, and the bolt is oversized for my clumsy paws.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

When I say up to 1,000, but prefer around $500 .... well, $500 is what I can afford without getting in trouble with my wife.

I just did a search for .223 on KSL classifieds .... this looks like it may be a pretty good deal

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=12954951&cat=377&lpid=1&search=.223

I dunno, Weatherby has a good name, I don't know if the scope is good or garbage. .223 is light caliber, so scope doesn't take the beating a larger caliber would give it. I think a cheaper scope would work just fine until you could swing a nicer one. .... that's if the one on it isn't all that.

I have an AR15 and a Ruger M77, both in .223 - specifically for coyote hunting and because of the availability of cheap ammo.

You can pay $200 to have a gun dipped, which would be nice. Here is a link to an alternative ...
http://www.longrangehunting.com/articles/camouflage-paint-rifle-1.php
It'd cost about $20 and little bit of your time. Finished products actually look pretty good.

Just throwing this out there. Good luck!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> This topic has come up alot.


To save time, I'd suggest reading this recent thread
viewtopic.php?f=57&t=29347


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a .223 varmint I prefer this cal because I have a Mini 14 and another over under that shoots .223. In my lifetime I have shot 10 yotes with a 30-06 for every yote I shot with the .223.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Partial Hijack - when do you get too much gun for coyotes?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> Partial Hijack - when do you get too much gun for coyotes?


When it is crew served.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

After owning both a .223 and 22-250, I still have the 22-250 and got rid of the .223. If that tells you anything. The .223 ar-15 was cheaper to shoot but not half as accurate. But if you can reload the 22-250 it can be just as cheap to shoot as the .223. 

As for too much gun, there ain't no such thing. A dead coyote is a dead coyote. I think it all depends on how much you wanna spend to make it dead.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

it also depends on if your hunting for fun or if your trying to save the fur.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Loke said:


> gitterdone81 said:
> 
> 
> > Partial Hijack - when do you get too much gun for coyotes?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I witnessed a coyote shot on an elk hunt by a .338 WM, depending on perspective, one might call that too much gun.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I love my .243 for yotes. Easy and cheap to reload and pretty darned accurate out to about 300 yards with the loads I have worked up, and thats with a fixed 4x Lyman scope thats as old as the gun. Also makes a great deer gun for the wife, with different loads of course.


----------

